# Any way to smooth concrete walls?



## SarahM (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi -
We're working on "finishing" our basement - we have a poured concrete basement and the walls have frames and paneling up. The problem lies in the stairwell - one side is drywall which is great, the other is the poured concrete which is really rough - rough enough to take skin off if you rub against it. Since the environment needs to be kid friendly, I've been trying to figure out a way to smooth out the wall - just enough to not be so sharp. It doesn't have to be completely smooth. An employee at my local home improvement store suggested an electric sander...not going to work because the peaks of the concrete will rip the sandpaper to shreds. Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Parge coat will help level it out and smooth it somewhat, but it's concrete and hitting it hard will hurt. Maybe laminate drywall to it??


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Angle grinder with a concrete wheel will do it. It will be very dusty and depending on how much you need to grind, very time consuming.
If the concrete is bare and clean then a parge coat is probably the easiest.
How rough is it? Maybe one of those epoxy coatings you use on garage floors would work?


----------

